# Engine Code Fitment = AFC



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an AFC engine code for my 97 A6Quattro Auto, I am trying to figure out which years/make model I could find a replacement long block w/ heads to install in my car.
Will the AFC interchange with a different model? I.E. AHA..etc etc.?
Also, What other models can I be searching for? What I have been searching for is 97 audi engines, could i also be looking into the 96? 95? or 98's? A4, A6? as long as they have the AFC or similar 2.8L V6 block?
I'm curious because i need some assistance is broadening my search for the engine.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Engine Code Fitment = AFC (brus6286)*

I'm in the same boat as you trying to locate a new long block for my ACK. Really I've been googling the past couple weeks and haven't found a definite answer as to the differenced in the blocks. From what I gather, the block should bolt right up, its the other little things that might make a swap a little complicated like different emmisions, DBW vs non-DBW, intake manifold alignments, etc. As long as you still have all of the old parts from your old motor and if you're crafty enough, then you should have no problem working throught all of the bugs. 
Have you come across any other block code for sale? Whats out there in your area?


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Engine Code Fitment = AFC (MEDEL514)*

I have found a "junk yard" engines, also i have called a few used engine warehouses but, none of them supply me with the engine code, all they ask for the year, model, and engine size.








I was talking to a Forum member and he mentioned to just buy a broken car with a good engine I.E. Broken trans, side impact or rear end damage... 
Man it's been tough! Not too many of these babies driving around for sale.
P.s. I saw your thread and I would not mind sending you my pistons but first i need a replacement for mine...


















_Modified by brus6286 at 6:48 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Engine Code Fitment = AFC (brus6286)*

That's the same problem I'm running into. I've only found one other 2.8L, but it was a 12v, with over 300K km's on it!







I may as well just rebuild my motor instead of messing with that. 
What happened to your motor?


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Engine Code Fitment = AFC (MEDEL514)*

well, i haven't ripped it apart BUUUUUTTT when you turn they ignition key, the engine cranks BUT none of the belts turn (timing belt is not turning) I need to sell the boat from the garage so i can park in there so i can drop the oil pan and inspect the crank.
you actually replied to my thread about needing an engine a week or two ago.
This is so frustrating.


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Engine Code Fitment = AFC (brus6286)*

With your car, the AFC engine can be two different types. If you look under the engine cover, on each side of the coilpack does it have two apple size valves? If so your car, has california emissions. Alot more difficult to source the rare Cali emission motor, ASK me how I know. If no valve are on the side of the head, then you can use any afc motor. What side of the the engine did fail?


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Engine Code Fitment = AFC (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_With your car, the AFC engine can be two different types. If you look under the engine cover, on each side of the coilpack does it have two apple size valves? If so your car, has california emissions. Alot more difficult to source the rare Cali emission motor, ASK me how I know. If no valve are on the side of the head, then you can use any afc motor. What side of the the engine did fail?
 
I think it only has ONE on the LEFT side (Passanger side) I will double check. As to what side busted, I'm sure BOTH as I stated earlier, the motor cranks when you turn the key BUT the timing belt and acc. belts DO NOT spin.
PM Replied. 


_Modified by brus6286 at 11:28 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I checked and it only has one Apple looking valve one the left side, so it looks like i wont be going through the same trouble as you. I really need to find space for the stupid boat so i can pull the car into the garage, there's a k5 blazer and boat in the garage, neither which are being used (Father-In-Laws)
Anyone have any input as to where i can expand my search for this AFC or similar engine code aside from the 97 Audi A6 Quattro, I keep seeing "passat" will i find it in those too? It's a more common car so i should be able to strike one up easier if that's the case.


_Modified by brus6286 at 8:41 AM 8-26-2009_


----------

